# How difficult is it to get a Software Developer job in Ausstralia for a PR (189 visa)



## zakon (Jan 7, 2014)

I have started with my PR(permanent residence) application for _Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)_.
My qualification:
3 years Computer Science (hons.) BSc degree
3 years of Masters In Computer Applications
both full time.

Work-ex is currently 5years and 7months.
Current company: Cisco
Designation: Software Engineer II

I am mainly into application development with Core Java.

I don't have any relatives/friends staying there so I'd like to know how difficult it's to find a job related to software development in AU?
OR
How much time in average it might take?

I'll take some odd job(s) after going there otherwise it'd be impossible for me to sustain in the long run. How much could I expect to get paid or doing some odd jobs?

Please share information you've regarding this.

Thanks!


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

In my experience, it usually takes 3 to 6 months to get a decent job for a IT guy. Some (like me) get a job straightaway, some take even longer. Normal temp jobs pay anywhere between $16-$32 per hour (in Sydney area). But even getting a temp job may take some time if you do not know anyone in Australia who can help you. And do keep in mind that Australia is a very expensive place to live in. Make sure you come with sufficient funds for a few months at least.


----------



## zakon (Jan 7, 2014)

lincsus said:


> In my experience, it usually takes 3 to 6 months to get a decent job for a IT guy. Some (like me) get a job straightaway, some take even longer. Normal temp jobs pay anywhere between $16-$32 per hour (in Sydney area). But even getting a temp job may take some time if you do not know anyone in Australia who can help you. And do keep in mind that Australia is a very expensive place to live in. Make sure you come with sufficient funds for a few months at least.


Thanks for the info. 
Could you please provide me with a rough estimation of cost / month to reside in (1)Sydney and (2) Melbourne. Cost should incl. the following:
1. Shelter, 2. Food, 3. Commuting, and 4. Internet


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Single or with family?


----------



## zakon (Jan 7, 2014)

lincsus said:


> Single or with family?


Only for myself, single.


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

On a very basic level, around $350 a week in Sydney suburbs. No idea about Melbourne, supposed to be a little cheaper but not much.


----------

